# Russian Days Of The Week



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This arrived today. I assume its a Poljot as I think that's their logo?

Anyway, an easy question for someone. What are the Russian days of the week (eg what's CP).

Even if I can't remember when it's on the wrist, I wouldn't want to be told by a passing Russian citizen it was wrong


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

ÐŸÐ¾Ð½ = Mon

Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾ = Tue

ÑÑ€Ðµ = Weds

Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚ = Thur

Ð¿ÑÑ‚ = Fri

ÑÑƒÐ± = Sat

Ð²Ð¾Ñ = Sun

Here you go...though I stand to be corrected :smartass:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many thanks


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

stupid question - how do you type Russian letters?

@badshepherd


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sheepshearer said:


> stupid question - how do you type Russian letters?
> 
> @badshepherd


If you haven't got a dual Roman/Cyrillic keyboard which I am guessing you havenet  use MS Word and the Insert Symbol facility, they have the Cyrillic alphabet, then cut an paste into the forum posting window.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ð ÑƒÑÑÐºÐ°Ñ Ð'Ð¸Ñ€Ñ‚ÑƒÐ°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð°Ñ ÐšÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚ÑƒÑ€Ð° :wink2:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

ÑˆÑ‚ÑƒÑ€Ð¼Ð°Ð½ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ

online keyboard FTW!

thanks!

@badshepherd


----------



## 4runner.2901 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info on typing the Russian alphabet, very useful.

Regards


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

this is a great tool for typing Russian , then just paste into Babelfish and translate to English...recommended. http://www.apronus.com/internet/ruskey.htm


----------

